# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  5m pergola span

## wozz

hey guys,  
im organising my next project which is a roof over the deck, its going to span 5000 from the rear wall and 6750 wide. the top is going to be sheeted and the bottom lined with gyprock, in ceiling speakers and downlights. 
the thing that has me stumped is getting the 5000 span, the solution seems to be 170 x 45 LVLs at around 600 centres, im also considering the timber i-beams. 
the last thing i want is for it to sag. 
so if anyone can help me out it'd be greatly apprieciated 
attached is a rough sketch

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Wozz.....I'd also be thinking about using C or Z section steel purlins for this one - whilst the dimensions won't be that dissimilar to that of the timber, the steel will be lighter. And it could be cheaper since you are looking at about roughly $25 per metre for the size of Hyspan you suggest using....also LVL and timber I beams are not particularly weather rated so they'll need to be painted....even though they'll be under cover. 
The best metal option is a light steel truss such as those done by Hunt Engineering (formerly Hopley's) Hopleys Open Web Steel Joists - open web steel joists and if thee were me then I'd very strongly lean towards this option...

----------


## cherub65

Cheaper timber option, can also get treated 
190 x 45 mm HYNE Frame MGP10 (specify HYNE Frame) 
@ 600 centers, 10 mm plasterboard, 5 deg slope, colorbond roof

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  - Steel is an OK option if you have used it before and are used to using timber and steel and understand the different issues, but for most DIYers I reckon all-timber is easier. This probably needs council approval though . . . whatever the materials.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Cheaper timber option, can also get treated 
> 190 x 45 mm HYNE Frame MGP10 (specify HYNE Frame) 
> @ 600 centers, 10 mm plasterboard, 5 deg slope, colorbond roof

  
There you go.....wasn't aware you could get Hyne framing pine in that size.  Now I am.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## wozz

hey guys, decided to go with the 200x90 hyne i-beams at 800 centres. i downloaded the hyne timber program which has all their products spans etc and it'll easily make the span at 900's so just chucking in one extra

----------


## zendo

Did you get a price on the beams I would interested as I am doing somthing similar

----------


## wozz

yeah they were $11 LM max or there abouts. somethinglike 10.50 or something

----------


## ringtail

Thought about a solar span roof ? Clear span 5 mt no probs, roof / insulation/ ceiling lining all in one. Down lights and speakers could be an issue though

----------

